# Possible RI??



## reptilesforlife (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am very concerned that my children's python may be showing symptoms of respiratory infection. In the last few days, I have frequently seen her 'yawning', and I have heard that this is a sign of RI. She hasn't shown other symptoms (as far as I know); such as wheezing, excess saliva, lethargy etc. If this information is helpful, I am a first time snake keeper and she is around 4 months old (I've had her for around 2 months) and is feeding on large f/t pinkies, her enclosure humidity is a bit lower than I'd like it (she had a little bit of stuck shed last shed) and her temps are around 33 on the warm side and 25 on the cool side (give or take a few degrees depending on the time of day). I think I will take her to the vet but some advice or help on the situation would be great, thanks!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi reptilesforlife
Just because she is yawning don't mean she has RI. She is growing so i suspect it probably has more to do with that than any health issues. If there are no other indications of RI, like those you described then just keep an eye on her . Personaly i keep my enclosures at around 30 - 35% humidity and never have any shedding issues. Better to be i little to dry than to wet in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Apr 1, 2021)

Ah ok, thanks! I am considering adding a humidity hide in her enclosure to help her shed


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 14, 2021)

You probably will not need extra humidity, unless its particularly hot and dry were ever you live. As long as it has access to fresh drinking water , preferably in a container big enough for the snake to bathe in if it wants. I have noticed that my carpets usualy have a big drink about 12 to 24 hours before they shed , so I think internal hydration and having some rocks and twigs available to help them physicaly remove the old skin is more important than raising the humidity.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Apr 15, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> You probably will not need extra humidity, unless its particularly hot and dry were ever you live. As long as it has access to fresh drinking water , preferably in a container big enough for the snake to bathe in if it wants. I have noticed that my carpets usualy have a big drink about 12 to 24 hours before they shed , so I think internal hydration and having some rocks and twigs available to help them physicaly remove the old skin is more important than raising the humidity.


Thanks! I do have a large water bowl and some rough surfaces, but as she has had trouble shedding twice, i am hoping a humidity hide will help


----------

